

Interactive graphic of 10k music lyrics for body parts across genres - robg
http://www.fleshmap.com/listen/music.html

======
ank7ovy7
I should've guessed it from the URL, but a NSFW tag would be nice.

------
whatusername
Definately a different way to view things.. And yes - it probably should have
a NSFW tag on it.

I must admit though - I am curious about the fact that "ass" is in 0.62% of
GOSPEL songs..

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
_cues donkey puns_

~~~
whatusername
True. Although I haven't heard all that many gospels congs that mention
Balaam...

And so off to the Biblegateway.com I go... 0 results for ASS in the NIV. 76
results for ASS in the KJV

------
ryanwaggoner
whoa! that was...unexpected.

